# Best saw blade for bamboo?



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

I installed a new bamboo floor in the hall bath looks great. Though yesterday cutting on my Craftsmen ten inch chop saw I noticed that my cuts were a little on the stringy side. The blade is not new but in good shape. It is a forty tooth.
After noticing this I went to my Ridgid twelve inch sliding compound with a new eighty tooth blade. The same results.
I always cut mine with the tongue to front and the groove to the back. I also had 3/4 inch bamboo moulding that I coped and it was a real chore trying to keep it from splintering also. 
I have seen a gold 100-120 tooth blade about $80. Saw a Freud blade that is supposed to last 5 times longer. The Marathon blades are cheaper by far,however you get what you pay for.

What is the best blade for the dollar? Is there an economical blade that will last and make smooth cuts?
I know bamboo is hard,it seems most of my cuts have a burn mark on the end either saw/blade was capable of this. 
Look forward to your input as I am doing my daughters room next.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

when i cut bamboo i stand it up on the fence. It doesnt split ir fray for me that way. I use a 80 tooth dewalt blade and a 12 slider


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

put a scrap piece behind the piece you are cutting = no splinters.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

I would say use a blade you dont care about. 
Bamboo will dull anyblade! I throw my lowest $ blade thats in decent shape and have at it.

My Forrest WW1 will NOT be seeing bamboo....ever!


----------

